# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Интересно знать >  Несколько интересных фактов...

## kalita

*>>> Чем ограничена скорость реакции человека: скоростью работы мышц или нервной системы?* 
 У человека среднее время реакции на визуальный сигнал составляет 0,1-0,3 секунды. 
 Скорость реакции человека определяется работой нервной системы. Когда человек реагирует на очень сильное раздражение, опасное для жизни, например, когда отдергивает руку от горячей печки, осуществляется простой рефлекс, в котором головной мозг не участвует. От рецептора сигнал по нервному волокну идет в спинной мозг и затем сразу к мышце, проходя всего по трем нервным клеткам - чувствительному нейрону, вставочному нейрону в спинном мозге и двигательному нейрону. Скорость нервного импульса по отросткам нервных клеток здесь - несколько десятков метров/сек. Определяющим является время синаптической передачи - порядка 0,1 сек. Нужно отметить, что мы сначала отдергиваем руку, а затем чувствуем боль. Это связано с тем, что от болевых рецепторов в мозг сигнал идет по нервным волокнам другого типа (всего выделяют три типа нервных волокон, отличающихся по механизму передачи импульса) с меньшей скоростью 0,5-2 метра/сек.

 Если речь идет о реакции человека на летящий в него кирпич, то здесь тоже рефлекторная реакция: глаз передает сигнал о быстром движении не только в отделы головного мозга, где они обрабатываются (и мы понимаем: “летит кирпич”), но и по специальным нервным путям - к мышцам, что обеспечивает быструю реакцию избегания, например, отпрыгивания.

 Если речь идет о реакции при игре в теннис, то постепенное улучшение реакции связано с формированием стереотипных рефлексов, позволяющих реагировать без участия коры больших полушарий (без размышления), и, главное, такие реакции осуществляются без обратной связи, то есть не происходит постоянной корректировки движения. А когда мы только учимся делать новое движение, идет сложное взаимодействие: мышце подается сигнал о действии, от нее обратно поступает сигнал о результате действия, и идет корректировка, т.е. мышца движется под постоянным контролем, на что требуется много времени. Во всех этих процессах участвуют разные области мозжечка и некоторые другие структуры головного мозга. 


*>>> Зачем человек зевает?* 
 Зевота - реакция организма на недостаток кислорода в головном мозге. При засыпании частота дыхания автоматически уменьшается, потому что энергии во сне требуется меньше, чем при бодрствовании. Если же в это время пытаться не спать, в мозге начинается нехватка кислорода. Чтобы это исправить человек (впрочем, как и животные) зевает. В момент зевания объем поступающего в легкие воздуха увеличивается. Зевота может наступить и у бодрствующего человека, если он находится в душном помещении. 

 Концентрация кислорода и углекислого газа в крови регистрируется специальными хеморецепторами (чувствительными к химическому составу крови клетками), которые находятся в месте раздвоения сонной артерии (каротидное тело) или непосредственно в головном мозге. Сигналы от рецепторов идут в мозг и там обрабатываются. Главный регуляторный центр дыхания находится в продолговатом мозге. Этот центр может работать самостоятельно, однако у нормального человека он находится под постоянным контролем вышележащих отделов мозга. 

 Кроме того, зевота один из сигналов невербальной коммуникации между людьми, т.е. такого общения, когда информация передается не словами, а при помощи жестов, позы, мимики лица и т.д. Этим объясняется феномен "заразной зевоты" - ситуации, когда люди начинают неосознанно копировать сонное поведение своего соседа. 


*>>> Почему люди жестикулируют?* 
 Во время разговора люди довольно часто пользуются жестами. Жестикулируют как взрослые, причем независимо от нации, образования или общественного положения, так и совсем маленькие дети, еще не научившиеся как следует говорить. Хотя известно много о том, когда и каким образом употребляются те или иные жесты, совершенно неясно, почему люди жестикулируют. 

 Американские психологи Ж.Иверсен и С.Голдин-Мидоу (Университет штата Индиана, США) провели экспериментальную проверку двух гипотез о возможных причинах жестикуляции. 

Согласно первой гипотезе, люди жестикулируют просто потому, что видят жесты других людей и усваивают подобную модель поведения. Исследователи изучили видеозапись разговоров 12 слепых от рождения и 12 зрячих людей в возрасте от 9 до 18 лет. Оказалось, что все 12 слепых во время разговора жестикулировали столь же интенсивно, как и зрячие. Более того, в одних и тех же ситуациях и слепые, и зрячие люди часто применяли похожие жесты. Так, объясняя на словах, что жидкость необходимо перелить в другой контейнер, и те, и другие делали одинаковый жест. Это особенно интересно, поскольку слепые люди не могли видеть и скопировать этот жест; они должны были его придумать. 

Вторая гипотеза состоит в том, что жесты передают слушателю дополнительную полезную информацию. Для ее проверки ученые провели ряд опытов, в которых слепого человека просили передать некую информацию экспериментатору. При этом половине испытуемых говорили, что экспериментатор тоже слеп, а вторая половина знала, что он зрячий. Оказалось, что в обеих ситуациях интенсивность жестикуляции оставалась практически идентичной. 

 По-видимому, жесты не составляют некий устойчивый, передающийся из поколения в поколение шаблон поведения и не возникают обязательно лишь в присутствии слушателя. Существует третья гипотеза, по которой жесты могут отражать или даже облегчать ход мысли говорящего человека. 


*>>> Какова физиологическая природа щекотки?* 
Щекотка - это безусловная рефлекторная реакция, возникающая в ответ на частые скребущие прикосновения в нескольких рефлекторных полях. Щекотка вызывает реакцию отдергивания раздражаемого участка тела и судорожные сокращения мышц. 

 Одна из функций кожи – чувствительная. Эта функция определяется множеством расположенных в ней нервных окончаний. Таким образом, вся поверхность тела человека представляет собой огромную по площади воспринимающую систему, реагирующую на внешние раздражители – температуру или давление на кожу. Реакция на последнее как раз и определяется "механизмом щекотки". Дело в том, что некоторые области человеческого тела особенно богаты нервными окончаниями, в частности - подмышечные впадины, стопы, зоны лопаток. При механическом раздражении этих зон срабатывает безусловный рефлекс того же порядка, что и отдергивание пальца от горячей свечи – человек пытается прекратить раздражение. 

 Щекотка, как правило, особенно яркие эмоции - смех, крик - вызывает у людей с подвижной нервной системой - холериков, сангвиников. 

 Иногда щекотка вызывает судорожный спазм легких, который внешне напоминает смех. Как правило, щекотка вызывает непроизвольные движения рук, направленных на устранение ее причины. В настоящее время считается, что щекотка является защитной реакцией от паразитических насекомых. Мелкие насекомые, находящиеся на этих участках, при перемещениях вызывают несильные повторяющиеся раздражения, которые приводят к ощущению щекотки. Судорожные сокращения мышц и встряхивание тела при дыхательном спазме, сопровождаемые непроизвольными почесываниями раздражаемого места руками, приводят к тому, что насекомые не могут удержаться на поверхности тела. 

 Чем еще определяется сила ответа на щекотку или, другими словами, почему есть люди не переносящие ее или наоборот практически не чувствительные к слабым механическим раздражениям кожи? В целом, конечно, тем, что порог раздражения, толщина подкожной жировой прослойки чувствительных зон разные у разных людей. 


*>>> С какой максимальной скоростью человек может принимать информацию?* 
 Скорость восприятия информации зависти от ее модальности, т.е. от способа ее поступления в мозг. Быстрее всего воспринимается зрительная информация. Нормальный человек воспринимает зрительно 3-5 тысячи знаков в минуту. При тренировке скорость восприятия информации увеличивается. В книге рекордов Гиннесса зафиксировано чтение текста со скоростью 150 тысяч знаков в минуту. 

 Слуховая информация воспринимается медленнее. Максимальная скорость восприятия колеблется от 300 до 1000 знаков в минуту. 

 Медленнее всего воспринимаются запахи. Человек воспринимает один запах от нескольких секунд до десятка минут. 


*>>> Сколько запахов может запомнить человек?* 
 Человек может запомнить столько же запахов, сколько сможет различить. Нормальный человек различает около сотни запахов. Тренированный парфюмер – несколько десятков тысяч. Для сравнения, обычная дворняга различает несколько сотен тысяч запахов. 


*>>> Почему возникает икота?* 
Икота - непроизвольный, обычно стереотипно повторяющийся короткий интенсивный рефлекторный вдох при закрытой или резко суженной голосовой щели, обусловленный внезапным сокращением диафрагмы. Каждый акт икоты сопровождается толчкообразным выпячиванием живота и характерным звуком, если голосовая щель не полностью закрыта. 

 Икота возникает в результате спазматического сокращения диафрагмы легкого. Такие сокращения у нормального человека могут появиться по нескольким причинам: 
 переполнение желудка - переполненный едой желудок начинает давить на диафрагму, в результате чего она начинает судорожно сокращаться
переохлаждение легких и нервов - если в легкие поступает черезчур холодный воздух, начинается его судорожное выталкивание наружу, т.е. икота
нервный стерсс - иногда икота возникает в результате нарушения вегетативной регуляции, которая сопровождает стессорное перревозбуждение мозга 
Икота может быть симптомом различных заболеваний и изредка является проявлением переходящих функциональных расстройств у здоровых лиц во время употребления сухой и твердой пищи, переохлаждении, после приема алкоголя, а иногда и без видимой причины.

----------

